# Diet Pepsi and Dead Shrimp?



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

I heard a rumor from a fishing friend that if you soak fresh dead shrimp in Diet Pepsi the whiting cant resist it. Has anyone tried this? I'm fishing the Jax pier this friday evening at the outgoing high tide, and I am going to give it a shot. I'll report on my findings, just thought I'd ask you pier guys first.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've heard that, too....from some of the JaxPier Bunch. I ain't buying it..........





Then again, I wasn't buying Gulp! baits, either!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Well.*

I Hate to advosate such seemingly outright BS but... I have seen it work, Well I have seen a guy wax the whitings azz with the diet pepsi shrimp, I couldn't be sure if it was the pepsi or he just got into the fish finally,but he said he had heard it from another and so on and decided to soak some really poor looking pink shrimp in his diet pepsi and try it. He started catching whiting and became a believer. I have heard this from more than a few people and it is supposed to have something to do with the aspartame in the soda that amplifies the smell, Whatever,the day you see ME doing it is the same day you'll see me using store bought rigs and on that day I will need someone to kindly put a bullet in my head because I have obviously LOST MY FRIGGIN MIND!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I think it could be true, I've posted before about catching carp. My bait of choice was a dough made outta wheaties and coke. I have caught carp with it.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Yup, and I never thought I'd use fish bites either.
I say, if it works for you it works for you.
I've seen monkeys, dogs, ants, bees, flies and people drink soda. So why not fish.
It sounds crazy but who the hell knows.

I've caught a ton of carp on corn bread meal mixed with maple syrup and microwaved to just the right size dough balls.
Will I try soda???????
Sure, why not?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Only one thing to do: try it and report back.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wrote to those guys on the Jaxpier site I'll
let you guys know what I hear.


----------



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I am all set up for Friday night. I decided that if I was going to try Diet Pepsi I might as well try some other new stuff so I bought glowsticks! I'll be using:

1 rod right off the pier with a sabiki rig, I put a green lightstick about an inch above the top of the sabiki swivel on this rod. 

1 rod with a double drop rig, and Diet Pepsi soaked dead shrimp!

1 rod with a double drop, and cutbait from my sabiki! 

If I seem to have more luck on the sabiki with a lightstick on it I will try it on the drop rigs, and I will report on the Pepsi Shrimp as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

oOMPHOo said:


> will report on the Pepsi Shrimp as well!


I've tried it and was quite suprised. Gave the Pepsi a good flavor and left a pleasant aftertaste.


----------



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

Well the trip has been changed to tonight, I have my shrimp soaking in Diet Pepsi as we speak!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds different........*

Might have to try that sometime.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

you should send out a shrimp that hasnt been soaked and one that has and see which you catch more fish with


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Just don't drop your <a href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6726845889677343914&pr=goog-sl">mentos in your diet coke.</a> 

Seriously, let us know how that pepsi/shrimp works out.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Since I'm in an experimental mood with the whole bait launching thing in a couple of weeks, I'll give a shot at the shrimp thing while I'm there. No harm in trying, right?

(and chest2head&glassy, if you liked that clip, you'll really dig this.)


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I Just this info from the JaxPier board.

(It does work. We use it when we can not find fresh dead shrimp when the whiting are running here in JAX. What it does is take the funk off the shrimp if it is not fresh. But I am a witness and have used it myself. It works.) 

There you go guys try it and see if it works?


----------



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I had a good time at the pier last night. I can't say that I proved or disproved that any of this stuff works. I didn't catch a single whiting all night on the Pepsi shrimp (Everyone else was catching whiting though). The sabiki rig with the glowstick was on fire for the first hour or so, I could barely put the pole down to bait up my bottom rigs. After the first hour I didn't catch a single thing on the sabiki. 

On another note I caught an 18" Bonnethead shark on a Pepsi Shrimp and a bottom rig. 

and a COBIA also took my Pepsi shrimp for dinner. He was only 27" so I had to throw him back, but it was my first!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Were you using Pepsi and shrimp or diet pepsi and shrimp cause from the earlier posts looks like they were using diet pepsi. You now those whiting have to watch their figures. Hmmm Pepsi and shrimp equals Man in brown suit.


----------



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

BrokenRod said:


> Were you using Pepsi and shrimp or diet pepsi and shrimp cause from the earlier posts looks like they were using diet pepsi.



I used dead shrimp, and diet pepsi. I put them in tupperware and let em marinade for about 4 hours. The people on my right and left were using regular dead shrimp, and they both caught whiting, i got none???


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Soak some Fish Bites in Diet Pepsi. That'll really kill em'....


----------

